# Which "budget" home theater system?



## flashback5 (Dec 21, 2015)

I am looking at not spending much money on a home theater system. I'm staying at my current spot for only a year or two tops and need something "cheap". Anything is better than the TV speakers right? 

Which of these are better? Energy 5.1 Take Classic Home Theater System ($299) or Onkyo SKS-HT690 5.1-Channel Home Theater Speaker System ($377).

I've read great reviews on both, but I'm always skeptical on those reviews.

Any suggestions? I'm leaning towards the ENERGY.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would say that the Onkyo system would out preform the Energy system by a long shot given that the sub is larger and the drivers in all of the speakers are also larger. The center channel has two drivers so it will produce a larger sound field.


----------



## flashback5 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you. Do you have any recommendations on a receiver that can "get the job done"?

Not looking for amazing sound at the moment. Just enough to get by. Like I said, anything is better than TV speakers. Haha


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have never heard either but I would lean slightly toward the Energy system.
They have tweeters in all five speakers, the Onkyo surrounds do not. Energy builds speakers and has a pretty long history with the Canadian NRC. Onkyo is not primarily a speaker manufacturer.
Tony makes some good points though, the Onkyo sub does look like it would be the better performer. And the Onkyo speakers should dig a fair bit deeper based on the specs, but then they are not very efficient.
Either would probably do very well as a budget system for a year or two.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

flashback5 said:


> Thank you. Do you have any recommendations on a receiver that can "get the job done"?
> 
> Not looking for amazing sound at the moment. Just enough to get by. Like I said, anything is better than TV speakers. Haha


Where are you located? that makes a big difference in what you can buy.


----------



## flashback5 (Dec 21, 2015)

I am located in Northern California.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, have a look at www.Accessories4less.com. They have many receivers at nice discounts.


----------



## sealkojac (Aug 7, 2011)

Sign up for Fry's Electronics daily emails with coupon codes. You can snag a new Pioneer VSX-523-K for $119 today.


----------

